# Eggs?



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

How do you feel about feeding eggs to your hav and if you do, how much?


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Oliver loooooooves eggs. We will feed him a yolk plus some of the egg whites maybe once a week. I'm pretty sure DH sneaks him a little more here and there when I'm not around.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley gets a raw egg about once a week. He really enjoys his egg.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The boys love scrambled eggs.... 1-2 month.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. So this little blip in their diet does not cause any upset? I know people that feed eggs several times a week and their dogs have lived very long lives. Was thinking of letting the boys have a half an egg once in a while.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i thought about feeding django scrambled eggs every now and then. isn't it good for their coat? do you feed based on their weight? is the egg their food for the day or is it in addition to their normal diet?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

It was recommended to me when I got my first Hav to feed about 1/3 and egg yolk every day. Apparently there was a study done and lots of Havanese supposedly are low in colesterol (don't know if it is true). I've fed mine egg yolk or now powdered egg yolk every day and they are all healthy.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We had dogs in the Hav 100 study. The theory was that possibly not metabolizing cholesterol was a cause of CD. We weaned our dogs off of the egg a day after the study. Pam asked the egg expert if there was a possibility of over supplementing causing the dog to stop producing naturally, like has been found in horses, and he said he couldn't answer the question....so long story short, we didn't buy into it. Some claimed to see some sort of difference, but we never had problems before without it.

There are many who still believe that it's necessary, but there is no proof. Look at Twinkle's video of her 14th birthday on her page, and see if it looks like she's lacking anything.

Since then, the genes responsible for CD have been found (FGF4), so it's definately a genetic thing, and not a failure to properly metabolize cholesterol.

We do give ours eggs occasionally, but not even close to every day, or even every week.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, Tom. No one ever explained this to me very well before. I haven't seen any adverse effects by giving it, guess perhaps I might back off a bit. I give my other than Havs an egg here and there.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy loves eggs. We give them to her about 3 times a month - scrambled.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi doesn't get eggs on any schedule, but we share some of ours when we eat them and he loves them!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I gave Tori 1/2 an egg yolk daily until she was a little over a year old (breeder's advice) But, as Tom pointed out, there's no proof it makes a difference. So, now she just gets a scrambled egg whenever DH decides to share 

I do know some dogs don't do well with the white (gives them an upset stomach) Thankfully, Tori has an iron stomach and nothing much seems to bother it :hungry:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

When we make French toast (very occasionally) then we scramble the leftover egg mixture and give it to Abby. Of course, she loves it - she loves anything we eat!


----------

